# Do you have caulking around the bathroom vanity?



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I just painted my bathroom a fun bright yellow. We have white laminate top vanities. Where the vanity meets the wall at the top of the backsplash and along the side against the wall is filled with crud, paint, etc. Does anyone have caulking in that space? Sure would make it nice and neat looking.

While we are talking about caulking, what about caulking around the base of the toilet to keep pee from getting under there causing that forever Mobil gas station smell?







My only concern is where we have tile and grout. Won't the caulking stick permantly to the grout? It's dyed a dark grey so it would be really obvious if it did.

Thanks!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

We do in one bathroom. In the other the vanity we just ripped out had a kind of backsplash and no caulking. (Pedistal sink now, so no caulk.) If the vanity is flush to the wall, and you can caulk neatly, go for it. If there's a gap there I'd be wary. You don't want bright white caulk in a bumpy line against your yellow paint, yk?

The folks at your local bath store might be able to help you with advice, and you could probably buy the caulk there so you wouldn't feel silly asking them about it.


----------



## hawkfeather (Jan 18, 2005)

we just reno'd oru bathroom and a plmber came and installed a new toilet..
he recomended caulkign around the toilet base.. and even around the floor boards.. he said "than your bathroom is a virtual shower..you don't have to worry about water"

I wold caulk on the vanity to because if water get down there it can ruin the wall..


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Some professionals recommend not caulking around the toilet. Adding a water-tight seal around the base could mean that moisture problems or leaks at the flange (pipe connection) become trapped underneath the toilet, resulting in damage to the under-parts of the floor that could go undetected until it becomes severe.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

I have heard the best thing to do is caulk around the toilet, but leave a gap right at the back so leaks at the flange will show themselves. That is what I did. I went caulk-happy (oh, get your mind out of the gutter) and did all my baseboards, around the shower, the sink, and where the vanity meets the wall.


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

We do have caulking.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We have caulking, sure is nice.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Oh good! That will make it look 100% better! So I should caulk where the trim meets the linoleum too?

After working so hard on painting the walls, I am dreaming of clean edges......


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Yes, you should. It will make all of the trim look that much more finished, and you won't get goo under there.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello from Fla. Golden! btw-I have yellow for our bath, too! Great minds...!

We have caulking around the base of our toilet and around the sink. You can go to Lowe's or Home Depot and they make a little thingy where you can get the caulking into the crevices without having too much "out" and you can get clear caulking for the toilet if you're worried about the color being stark against the grout.

Good luck!

U & Andrew


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey Urs!

So it will come off the grout when the time comes? That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Please post in Mindful Home Management.


----------

